# What can I do with Wyndham points that I can not do now?????



## jgirvine (Mar 7, 2009)

I currently own weeks and have used them to trade with SFX, DAE, and Platinum.  I have NEVER used RCI or II.

I am being offered 126K Wyn points.  She says she can give me either II or RCI and she has multiple accounts.

What should I ask?  

What could I do with those that I can not do now with the smaller X change companies?  

Should I go RCI or II.

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 7, 2009)

jgirvine said:


> I currently own weeks and have used them to trade with SFX, DAE, and Platinum.  I have NEVER used RCI or II.
> 
> I am being offered 126K Wyn points.  She says she can give me either II or RCI and she has multiple accounts.
> 
> ...



First of all, please say you are buying resale.

I would take RCI personally, I have both II and RCI and I get more trades with RCI (others may dispute this, but I have been happier with my RCI trades than with II)

Also, you want to make sure that the number of points you are purchasing, will allow you to stay at the resorts within the Wyndham system for the time that you would want, and the unit size that you would want.

Don't buy Wyndham just to trade with RCI/II, buy it to use within its internetwork of resorts first.

I always tell friends to start off with at least 154,000pts and preferrably 189,000 points in order to be able to stay at most of the offered resorts in Wyndham.  126,000 points will only get you a 1 bedroom in most cases during prime reservation time and a 2-bedroom at a few places off-season within the Wyndham system.  If you call Wyndham and ask to bank your week (you can bank a 28K, 70K, 105K, 154K points worth = 1 wk in RCI - I only ever bank 28K or 70K deposits from Wyndham to RCI) you can get up to 3 weeks of deposits to RCI for use if you plan on doing ongoing searches at least 1.5 yrs in advance to get prime time/hot location trades.  Or use for off-season trades.

There are also some perks for purchasing at the Wyndham Hawaii resorts that other Wyndham owners don't get.  If you think you will be going to Hawaii, Austrailia, Fiji  every 4 years or so, it may be worth it to look into a points package at the Wyndham Hawaiin resorts.  Oh, and the Hawaiin Resorts get to trade with both RCI and Trading Places (and trading places offers some incentates for Wyndham owners that trade into their preferred resorts)

If the above is not important to you, as its not to most people, then purchase at the Wyndham resort that charges the least amount in MF's and someplace that you would want to have a 13month reservation priority over other owners.

For instance if you want to go to Daytona 500 every year, than own at Wyndham Daytona Beach, so that you can beat out the other Wyndham owners to secure your reservations.


----------



## jgirvine (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh yes, this would be consider resale.  I would never ever buy from a Developer.  Well as least I don't think I ever would.
Thanks for the info, please keep it coming.

Is there a points chart somewhere that I can see what it takes at the different resorts?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 7, 2009)

A small point package like that will not get u much directly from Wyndham. MFs can also vary from $4.25ish to $7+ per 1K so a package that is priced around $5 per 1K is considered a good one.

The newer resorts require 250-300K +points to get a unit in prime time  .

I have my points tied to II - but I would say most owners go with RCI. II has the Marriott, Starwood/Westin and other high quality resorts that I like   Until recently, I was able to exchange into DVC thru II - now I will have to settle for Marriotts

126K can be deposited as 4 28K studios, 2 63K 1BRs, 1 77K 2BR plus 2 28K studios - if you are short a few points - they can be purchased directly from Wyndham for $10 per 1K. So for a MF of under $700 (hopefully) you can get 2-4 weeks of vacation a year.

An example of this is that I stayed in a 3BR unit at The Resort at South Shore in early Sept - http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=WSO&parentResortCode=WSO
If I reserved thru Wyndham - it would have cost me 300K points high season (we actually were given a presidential unit = 360K)
I traded in thru II using a 1BR 63K deposit ......

I love my Wyndham Points...

edit - A negative for some owners who own a LOT of points - is that Wyndham has recently stated they will no longer allow owners to 'transfer' points from one owner to another - not selling the contract but giving another owner your points to use for the year - but with a small contract like yours, this would not be a problem as u would be using all your points each year. They have also raised their 'guest certificate fee' to $99 - again, not an issue with you and a small contract - even resale owners get one free guest cert per year.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2009)

Having spent hours on the phone with Wyndham reservations to use my ARP at the 13 month out mark to book my home resort:

They do ARP per contract, NOT member number.  So to get 4th of July week on the SC beaches, you MUST have the points all in a single contract.  Can not combine.  Little point contracts will only be booked at the 10 month mark.  Of course, the computer reservation system won't allow that ARP booking.

Fixed week conversion to points ONLY allow ARP for the underlying week - again the reservation system is program for that, too.  So in buying a converted studio, you can ONLY book that size and week during ARP.

IMHO, Home Resort buying is important, if you will be there most years.  Just something to consider along with MF costs.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 7, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> Having spent hours on the phone with Wyndham



How many hours do you spend on hold and otherwise dealing with Wyndham? Is that per week...or per day?


----------

